# Bella Feeling Better



## Bella Girl (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks to all of you for the prayers. Miss Bella is doing so much better. I was really scared there for awhile. Staples came out today. Go back for follow up check again Dec 24th. I love her vet she keeps a close eye on her. Bella is back to fetching her ball, running and jumping and continuing to put smiles on our faces, joy in our hearts and laughter in our lives. She is my baby girl. Mamma loves her so much :baby:


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Yeah Bella!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Good to know that Bella is feeling much better.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

That is very nice news!  Give her a little kiss from Rufus please.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Glad she is doing well, they do worry us when things are not right.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

So glad she is mending well, have been wondering how she was doing.


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Really glad to know she's on the mend, well done little one x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

She really is a little sweet heart x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Glad she is better she looks so cute in her little outfit


----------

